
What to Do with Your Bitcoin Ahead of Segwit Activation on First August - cryptomatics
http://blog.icowatchlist.com/2017/07/29/what-to-do-with-your-bitcoin-ahead-of-segwit-activation-on-1st-august/
======
cryptomatics
Any more suggestions on what to do to minimize Segwit risk?

